# Showing in UKC with a fault (non GSD)



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

there's a couple UKC shows coming up this month near me, and since the UKC changed their standard for the Dalmatian a few years ago, I was thinking of showing my male Dal. They changed the standard to allow patches, they changed them from a disqualification to a serious fault. My male has a patch on both of his ears.

the standard reads:
" Patches are a serious fault; they should be faulted in proportion to the degree that they vary from the ideal description of spots. Some limited patching around the eyes (monocle) and on or around ears is acceptable but not preferred.

_Serious Faults: _Patches. They should be faulted in proportion to the degree that they vary from the ideal description of spots."

Has anyone had experience showing in UKC, and moreso with a dog that has a fault? Is it worth it or will I embarrass myself LOL

Although he has a fault, I think he fits the rest of the standard pretty well. So maybe that will make up for his patches??

Do you think his patches (the large mass of solid color on his ears) takes away from his general appearance?

show side (this ear is pretty much solid black, but it is not all patched upon closer inspection you can see white hairs in the color):









other side: (this ear is patched only along the inner edge and it spreads a little onto his head, you can see the sharp, defined edge of it)









close up of that ear:









His faulty ears from the front:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Have you asked your Dalmations breeder? Or a Dalmation forum? Someone who is experienced in showing the breed? I'm not an expert bur I'd ask them first. I thank he is the prettiest Dalmation I have ever seen.  Honestly! Good luck.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Have you asked your Dalmations breeder? Or a Dalmation forum? Someone who is experienced in showing the breed? I'm not an expert bur I'd ask them first. I thank he is the prettiest Dalmation I have ever seen.  Honestly! Good luck.


Thank you!

The thing is, they all show in AKC, where patches are not allowed to be shown. Shane's pedigree is full of AKC Champions, his dad was a Champion and Specialty Show BOB winner, his grandpa was a BOB winner at Westminster, too. I'll ask and see what they think, but they haven't shown in UKC.

Dalmatian forums are non-existant LOL, that's why I post on a GSD message board, because there are no active Dal ones and GSDs are my next fav breed.

I was just wondering if it's worth it to enter a dog with a pretty obvious fault, if anyone has experience showing in UKC with a dog with a fault.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the solid ears better, although I understand it's not to standard. I am going to be showing my long coat GSD shortly in UKC (in 2 months-ish) and he is missing teeth. It's not a genetic fault (loss due to trauma) but I will know how annoying it is to deal with "abnormal" dogs then. I have paperwork verifying he *had* has teeth but I am guessing it is going to greatly depend on the judge...which I would say is probably going to be the case with you as well.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I say go for it! My breeder friend showed and got a champion title on a longcoat GSD. I plan on showing my future longcoat from her) in the UKC as well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two UKC Champion dogs and neither are perfect; both have faults. Nikon has a slight overbite and Kenya is small, about 1/2" under the preferred height.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Think I will try it, then. I just didn't want to look like a complete idiot walking in with a dog with an obvious fault.

I'm thinking of getting the Temporary Listing they offer, see how it goes and if I decide to keep up with it, register him with the UKC.


----------

